# Datei erstelldatum ändern



## wako (24. November 2004)

hallo zusammen,

trotz suche im forum bin ich auf keine lösung gestossen, bzw. immer nur "geht nicht".

wenn ich in java eine datei kopiere, dann verändert sich das erstelldatum der Datei.
gibt es eine möglichkeit dieses Datum zu setzten? mit lastModified() bekomme ich ja
nur das letzte änderungs datum, aber nicht das erstelldatum.
oder kennt jemand ein opensource package das dieses problem auf jni weise löst.
allerdings söllte es dann auch auf unix/linux/win  

thx wako


----------



## Thomas Darimont (25. November 2004)

Hallo!


```
package de.tutorials;

import java.io.File;

public class ChangeFileDate {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		File file = new File("c:/dirs.txt");
		file.setLastModified(System.currentTimeMillis());
	}
}
```

Zum ändern des Erstellungsdatums: http://forum.java.sun.com/thread.jspa?forumID=31&threadID=409921

Gruß Tom


----------



## roxX0r (22. Dezember 2005)

Hio

Ich möchte in meinem Java Programm das Erstelldatum einer Datei auslesen und bin nun dem Link gefolgt mit der JNI Sache.
Dort ist ein C Programm gegeben und das muss man Compilieren damit man eine dll Datei bekommt...

aber ich bekomm es nicht hin, das C programm zum laufen zu bekommen.

kann mir jemand die dll datei schicken oder mir sagen, ob man ein ErstellDatum einer Datei auch anders rausbekommen kann
Danke
Alex

PS: meine mail: thasinus@web.de


----------

